# new 45 gallon tank



## TheaK (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll soon be the proud owner of a Marineland 45 gallon tank. I like Platys, Mollies, Corydoras, Guppies and Tetras but am not sure how many I can put in? I'll also need an algae eater. Would a Pleco work? I really don't want to do any breeding, but have a few smaller tanks in case of "accidents". Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

TheaK said:


> I'll soon be the proud owner of a Marineland 45 gallon tank. I like Platys, Mollies, Corydoras, Guppies and Tetras but am not sure how many I can put in? I'll also need an algae eater. Would a Pleco work? I really don't want to do any breeding, but have a few smaller tanks in case of "accidents". Any help would be appreciated!


Platies, mollies, and guppies are livebearers, and breed like crazy, so if you wanted some of those I'd start with a small school, and let them do the rest. 

Corys and Tetras are just fine, and depending on the species you can get pretty good sized groups in a 45g (maybe 8-10 to start with?).

As for the Pleco, not all species eat algae, and depending on what you get, some could get huge, too big for a 45. Not to mention how many there are out there. If you're looking for an algae eater, might I suggest a group of 4-6 ottos?


----------



## TheaK (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TheaK said:


> I'll soon be the proud owner of a Marineland 45 gallon tank. I like Platys, Mollies, *Corydoras*, Guppies and *Tetras* but am not sure how many I can put in? I'll also need an algae eater. *Would a Pleco work?* I really don't want to do any breeding, but have a few smaller tanks in case of "accidents". Any help would be appreciated!


Th:

Cories are social fish and a minimum of 5 of the same species is recommended.

Neon tetras, although very pretty, are not hardy fish and I have not been successful in keeping a shoaling quantity of 11 to 13 (within a year only 2 or 3 remain alive).

A couple of Bristlenose Pleco's will function as algae eaters as well as bottom cleaners.

Additional Item:

Have you considered a planted tank?

TR


----------



## TheaK (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, I have definitely considered that. Though I'm not sure whether to go with all live plants or a combination of live and artificial. I'd also like to put some "holy" rocks in. I've also seen a raised wall which looked interesting. any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

You can also try a rubber lip pleco since common are too big. I don't know how you'll stop the livebearers from breeding..just let nature take its course?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TheaK said:


> 1) Yes, I have definitely considered that. Though I'm not sure whether to go with all live plants or a combination of live and artificial.
> 
> 2) I'd also like to put some "holy" rocks in.
> 
> 3) I've also seen a raised wall which looked interesting. any ideas?


Th:

1) IMHO forget the fake plants. Many plants are very easy, are also very aesthetic and your fish will enjoy them.

2) The typical holy rocks come from limestone quarries in Texas.
Unless you need to buffer acidic water or add hardness I would not consider their use.

3) Driftwood and rocks (other than limestone) with holes and caves will create a "natural looking" environment.

TR


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

OC: i have a rubber lip, and they are not good algae eaters. they do stay small but i believe they are mainly carnivourous.

If you want livebearers but no babies, id suggest gtting all males. 

Good luck


----------

